# Marijuana Chess Indica or Sativa?



## Impman (Jul 2, 2013)

I play chess on Chess.com. My screen name is Marijuannna. my ELO is 1300-1350 on Bullet and my standard is a little higher 1400 or so. I play better chess on Indica than Sativa. I was wondering if anyone else plays chess better high? I have read rumors about possible drug testing at major chess tournaments because marijuana can help you focus. 
DO you play better on Indica or Sativa?
hit me up on chess.com.


----------

